# Auto World Posted this on Facebook...



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

"SNEAK PEEK! Attention slot car and TV car fans! We've developed all-new Flamethrower tooling for K.I.T.T. and K.A.R.R.! These are the very first painted samples that arrived today. These are NOT available yet, but will be in early 2015. We'll announce a date for availability in the coming months. Enjoy the sneak!"


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> "SNEAK PEEK! Attention slot car and TV car fans! We've developed all-new Flamethrower tooling for K.I.T.T. and K.A.R.R.! These are the very first painted samples that arrived today. These are NOT available yet, but will be in early 2015. We'll announce a date for availability in the coming months. Enjoy the sneak!"


was never into those TV shows...BUT because of their "Genre' ", they are a got-2-get ;-)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Pretty cool.

Have to give AW credit, their manufacturing standards may be a bit low, but at least they are still making the investment in new cars.


----------



## 65 Wagonaire (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice! I picked up an nos Ideal Kitt this year but this new one would probably run better.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Sweet, I must have for me. 

Dave


----------



## urnuts (Jul 3, 2012)

*They should take some resources from their body*

department and put them in their chassis department.
That said.... looks very nice, as do all (most) of their bodies.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

urnuts said:


> department and put them in their chassis department.
> That said.... looks very nice, as do all (most) of their bodies.


I wish that they would make their 1/64 diecast (& wheels) into easy T-jet chassis conversions... 
just me :freak:


Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

QUOTE...Bubba 123...I wish that they would make their 1/64 diecast (& wheels) into easy T-jet chassis conversions... 
just me.

+1 on that! Their 1/64 die-cast cars are great and would make very popular slot cars. It's a shame that none of these designs ever makes it over to slot car world. They haven't put out anthing that interests me on the slot car side for quite a while.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Make that +2... The Ford and Kingswood wagons first on the list, not that they'd be huge sellers with the racing types, but the scenic types would be all over them. Problem is, the Ultra G T jet 's wide wheels would make them look rather awkward.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Nice to finally see a new body. I'd like to see more. 

Randy.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

A/FX Nut said:


> Nice to finally see a new body. I'd like to see more.
> 
> Randy.


maybe a "Correctly-Done" Starsky & Hutch torino stripe??

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## carlosnseattle (May 12, 2009)

I haven't been a fan of AW because their bodies seem to fit too high on the chassis, but these look like they fit perfectly on the chassis. The wheel arches seem more proportional to the tires, and the gap is much much smaller to my eye. Does anyone else see this?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Could be that or do the tires look taller? My guess is a taller set of tires.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

The rear tires do.


----------

